# لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!



## وليم تل (6 يونيو 2008)

ســـــــؤال محيــــــر


لماذا بالذات الاخضر؟؟ اليكــــــم الاجابه




عالم الألوان عالم فسيح مليء بالأثاره وله آثار فعاله على النفس البشريه..
فمثلا لو سألت أحد عن سبب أرتداء الأطباء في غرفة العمليات اللون الأخضر؟
لأجابـــك أن اللون الأخضر لون السلام والطمأنينه وما الى ذلك
ولكن السبب مختلف تماما
وقبل أن أوضح السبب هناك معلومات يجب معرفتهاا عن عالم الألوان ليسهل الوصول الى سبب أرتداء الأطباء هذا اللون







[/URL][/IMG]


اولا, هناك الوان أساسيه والوان فرعيه
والوان متوافقه0(وهو محور الحديث)0
والوان متوافره 
والوان بارده
والوان حاره
والالوان التي تنطلق من قاعدة ((الالوان الاساسيه))هي الأحمر والأصفر والأزرق
وهذه الالوان هي التي نخرج منها بجميع الالوان
فعلى سبيل المثال..
أذا اردنا ان نحصل على اللون الأخضر فأننا نمزج اللونين الأصفر والأزرق
وأذا أردنا ان نحصل على اللون البرتقالي فأننا نمزج اللونين الأصفر والأحمر
وأذا أردنا أن نحصل على اللون البنفسجي فأننا نمزج اللونين الأحمر والأزرق





[/URL][/IMG]


وحتى لانبتعد عن الموضوع كثيرنا
فأن ناتج خلط لونين أساسيين يتوافق مع الثالث وهذا التوافق يريح العين 
وهذا ماأردت الوصول أليه
فالون الأخضر ناتج مزج لونين الأصفر والأزرق
أذا اللون الأخضر الفرعي يتوافق مع اللون الأحمر الأساسي
وكيفية التوافق أن العين عندما تطيل النظر للون معين 
فبعد ذالك تبحث تلقائيا عن اللون الموافق له






[/URL][/IMG]



ولنقم بتجربه عمليه


وهو أن نطيل النظر لصحيفه باللون الأصفر لمده تقارب الدقيقتين
ونلاحظ ماهو اللون الذي سيلوح امام اعيننا اذا حولنا نظرنا الى صحيفه بيضاء
قطعا سيكون اللون بنفسجي


وهذا بالنسبه لنا ونحن لم نطيل النظر


فكيف للطبيب الذي ينظر للون الدم بالساعات وعلى مدى سنوات
فعندما يرفع الطبيب نظره عن المريض في غرفة العمليات تلقائيا ستبحث عينه عن اللون الأخضر
وحتى تكون عين الطبيب مرتاحه ولا ينعكس ذلك سلبيا على نفسيته بفطرته البشريه






[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 يونيو 2008)

بجد معلومات جميلة اوي علي الرغم من بساطتها

انا مكنتش اعرفها

شكرا يا وليم


----------



## صوت الرب (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

معلومات مفيدة و جديدة بالنسبة لي
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك


----------



## ناصرة محمد (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على المعلوه 
تقبل مروري


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

معلومات جميله وجديده

شكراااااااااااااا يا وليم​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

*شكرا على الموضوع الجامد ياوليم
اللى بجد كنت اجهله بالمرة
مودتى
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ميرنا (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

يلهوى اول مرة اعرفها ​


----------



## وليم تل (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

شكرا كوبتك مان
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

شكرا صوت الرب
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

شكرا ناصرة محمد
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

شكرا كاندى
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

شكرا نونو
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

30::mus25:
ميرنا عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى


----------



## i'm christian (7 يونيو 2008)

*غريييييييييييييييييبه
اول مره اعرف بجد
ده انا اساسا اشك انه فيه دكاتره كتير ما يعرفوش
هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مديون للمسيح (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

ميرسي علي المعلومات الجامده دي اللي ماكنتش عارف غنها حاجة


----------



## مديون للمسيح (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

ميرسي علي المعلومات الجامده دي اللي ماكنتش عارف عنها حاجة


----------



## وليم تل (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

شكرا انا مسيحية
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

شكرا مديون للمسيح
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## emy (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

_شكرا وليم_​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

شكرا ايمى
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

معلومة جامدة 
شكرا حبيبى وليم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## totty (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

_معلومه جديده خااااااااااالص

ميرسى لييييييك_​


----------



## وليم تل (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

شكرا جوجو
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

شكرا توتى
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## ارووجة (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

واو عنجد معلومة كتير حلووووووووة
ميرسي الك
وناطرين المزيد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

معلومات مفيده وهامه ميرسى يا وليم


----------



## sosana (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

ميرسي اوووي على المعلومة دي بجد اول مرة اعرف الحكاية دي
تسلم ايدك يا وليم


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

شكرا ارووجة
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يلبس الطبيب اللون الأخضر في غرفة العمليات؟!*

شكرا سوسانا
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## mero_engel (9 يوليو 2008)

*ميرسي علي المعلومات ال-جميله يا وليم*
*بجد جديده عليا *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## وليم تل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

حقا انتى الاجمل
ميرو انجل
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## جيلان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومة غريبة اوى مجاش فى دماغى اسأل عليها*


----------



## zama (2 نوفمبر 2008)

انت بروفسير 
موضوعك رائع لكن فيه استفسار فى برامج الجرافيك زى الفوتوشوب والفلاش بيقولوا ان الالوان الاساسية هى الاحمر والاخضر والازرق ويسموها مجموعة الrgb .
مع العلم انك بتقول ان الالوان الاساسية هى الاحمر والاصفر والازرق
فاستاذنك تتاكدلى من المعلومة دى
لكن فى النهاية الموضوع هايل.


----------



## وليم تل (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جيلان 
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (3 نوفمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> انت بروفسير
> موضوعك رائع لكن فيه استفسار فى برامج الجرافيك زى الفوتوشوب والفلاش بيقولوا ان الالوان الاساسية هى الاحمر والاخضر والازرق ويسموها مجموعة الrgb .
> مع العلم انك بتقول ان الالوان الاساسية هى الاحمر والاصفر والازرق
> فاستاذنك تتاكدلى من المعلومة دى
> لكن فى النهاية الموضوع هايل.



شكرا مينا مجدى
على مرورك العطر
والرابط التالى سيرد على استفسارك
ودمت بود​

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1002465#post1002465


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

معلومه جميله 

ميرررررسى على المعلومه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى يا وليم على الموضوع الجميل والمعلومات الجديده
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومة جميلة
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*


----------



## Ferrari (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً وليم على المعلومة الجديدة دى

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك

​


----------



## وليم تل (5 أغسطس 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## وليم تل (6 أغسطس 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
كوكو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## zezza (6 أغسطس 2009)

معلومة جميلة جدا و جديدة استاذ وليم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
و شكرا كتييييير على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## Tota Christ (7 أغسطس 2009)

معلومه جميله جدا
مرسى​


----------



## وليم تل (9 أغسطس 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
دونا بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل 
ماجد
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اول مرة اعرف السبب فى اللون الاخضر​شكرا وليم على المعلومة الجديدة ​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (28 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## white rose (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*معلومة حلوة كتير كتير 

و بصراحة ماكنت بعرف ليش

يسلموا ايديك وليم*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مرسي يا وليم بجد ومعلومة مفيدة علمتها ..موضوع راااااائع ..
​


----------



## rana1981 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*معلومات جميلة واول مرة اعرفها​*


----------



## نفرتاري (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا
ميرسى يا وليم
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا فيرارى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كوك
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل زيزا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*معلومة مفيدة 
الرب يباركك يا وليم​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات جميله جدا وبسيطه انا اول مره اعرفها شكرا ليك يا اخى


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع

ومعلومات جميله

مشورين

الرب معكم​


----------



## وليم تل (23 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل توتا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وليم على الموضوع الحلوة

والمعلومات الاحلى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا صوفيا مجدى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا د. فخرى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## meraaa (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*معلومه حلوة اوى ياوليم وجديده.. شكرا عليها ربنا معاك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات لذيذة 
ميرسى لك كتير اخ وليم 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى
وايت روز
بمرورك العطر وتوصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا فادى تيمون
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا رنا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل 
نفرتارى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا راجعة
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## *koki* (29 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات جميلة اوي 
شكرااا


----------

